# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Mirena spiraal,verminderde werking?

## Bianca011206

Hallo,

Ik heb een Mirena spiraal, al anderhalf a 2 jaar denk ik nu ongeveer.

ik werd om de 3 maanden een keer een dagje ongesteld ofzo, maar nu komt t langzaam aan weer wat vaker, ik heb de spiraal gekregen omdat bij op de juiste manier gebruiken de pil toch niet bleek te werken.

kan dit betekenen dat de spiraal nu al begint uit te werken???

nee toch??

Groeten

----------


## snipper

Hoi Bianca,

Eigenlijk kan dat natuurlijk niet, want hij hoort 5 jaar te werken.
Toch zijn er ook vrouwen die bijvoorbeeld een buitenbaarmoederlijke zwangerschap krijgen terwijl ze een Mirena hebben, en dat kan eigenlijk ook niet! Dus ik zou toch maar even laten controleren door de dokter!

Succes!

----------

